# دور الاسرة في اختيار شريك الحياه



## Michael mourad (10 يونيو 2010)

فيما سبق تكلمت عن دور الله في أختيار شريك الحياه ولم أجد تفاعلاً أو حماساً بقدر أهمية الموضوع ربما يعود هذا الى أن دور الله في حياتنا يبدو واضحاً لنا وتسير حياتنا مع الله في نمط هادئ فالله يعطينا  حرية الاراده في كل أختيارتنا وقرراتنا لذا فقد بدا الموضوع ليس محل نقاش أو خلاف لأن كل منا يقدر أن يتعامل مع الله كما يشاء والله أيضاً يمكنه أن يتعامل مع كل واحد فينا حسب شخصيته وكيانه الي أحد أن التعامل مع الله الذي لا نراه بأعيوننا يبدو أسهل بكثير من التعامل مع البشر الذين نحتك بهم يومياً لأن الله دائماً في صف الانسان يعمل لخيره وراحته,
واليوم حببت أن اناقش معكم دور الاسرة في أختيار شريك الحياه وأرجو ان شارك برأيه كل منكم اذا كنتم أباء او ابناء او متزوجين او مخطوبين أريد أن أري تفاعلاتكم واعرف افكاركم وخبارتكم,
سأبدأ بأدلاء رأي في الموضوع فانا أرى من الاسرة في مجتماعتنا تدخل ذائد في هذا القارا المصيري ولنبدأ موضوعنا علي أرضيه صحيحه دعونا أولاً نفرق بين النصح و التسلط فقد يخلط بعضنا بين هذين الامر لكن ما يجب ان نعلمه جميعنا ان للأبناء الحق في طلب مشورة و نصح والديهم وعلي الاباء ان يقدموا خبراتهم ونصائحهم لكن عندما يتعلق الامر بالقرار فهنا يتوجب علي الاباء التنحي جانباً حتي ولو كانوا رآوا في أختيارت أبنائهم أرتكاب خطأ فادح لأن اي كان القرار فهو راجع لأصحاب القرار لأنهم هم من سيتحملون وحدهم كل النتائج مدي الحياه هم وأبناءهم من بعدهم ليس الاهل من هم قبلهم لأن المبدأ الكتابي يقول *"من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحداً"* لذك يجب علي الابناء في مرحلة الاختيار وقرار الارتباط التخلي عن أرتباطهم بأهلهم ويبدأون الخطوة الاولي الا وهي الترك , وقد يظن البعض أن في هذا تعارض مع الوصية الكتابهي *" أكرم أباك وأمك "* ولكن قطعاً لم يقصد الله ان نكرم ابوانا بأن مصيرين من قبلهم الامر الذي لم يفعله الله معنا فتخيلوا معي كيف يكون الموقف حين يتحكم الاب في أختيار ابنته ويردد العباه المشهورة " الجوازة دي لا يمكن تتم " ولماذا لأنه لم يوافق علي العريس في هذه اللحظة يكون الله في السماء فقط يشاهد هذه الاحداث المؤسفه ولا يتدخل حتي في اختيارتنا كما يفعل الاباء  وهنا أنا اتسأل هل نصب الاباء أنفسهم حكاماً علي أبنائهم أم انهم يتخذون دوراً قد تنحي عنه الله نفسه الا ترون معي في هذا تسلط ليس لأي أنسان الحق فيه فماذا لو تزوجت تلك الابنه ممن أختاره والدها هل سيتحمل والدها المستقبل هل هو يضمنه لها هل يعلم اذا كان هذا الرجل هو في المستقبل سيظل يحبها سيتفق معها هل سيرعاها كل هذا لا يسطتيع أحداً يعرفه واذا واجهنا احد الاباء بهذه الكلمات ربما يجاوب بأن المستقبل في يدي الله وهنا ارد عليه وهل الحاضر هو في يدك أنت ؟؟ لماذا لا يكون الحاضر والمستقبل في يدي  الله ويختار كل أنسان حياته بنفسه هل لأنك لا تثق في قرارات ابناءك سترغمهم علي الزواج ممكن تختار أنت ؟! هلا تخبرني يا والدي لماذا لا تثق في قرارات ابناءك هل لأنك قصرت في تربيتهم أصبحوا غير قادرين علي أتخاذ مثل هذه القارارت ؟
دعونا نناقش الموضوع من كل الجوانب هذا ليس كل ما لدي  فهناك المزيد سيأتي بعد ردودكم  لكني الان فقط أحب أن انوه عن أنني لا أريد أثارة بلبله بهذا الصدد فأذا تحول الموضوع الي نقاش حاد او تسبب في غضب أحد المشاركين فأنا أرجو من الادارة حذفه علي الفور 
منتظر ردودكم ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## Michael mourad (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المبارك *النهيسى *شكراً لمرورك الكريم شرفتني و لكن كنت أتمني المشاركه فأنا كتبت الموضوع للمشاركة وليس لمجرد القراءه والاطلاع أرجو مشاركتكم أرائكم في الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Michael mourad (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمرورك أخويا *كليمو *ربنا يبارك حياتك لكن برضو أنا مش عارف أيه المشكلة ليه مافيش تفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء ليه محدش بيشاركني الموضوع مع أني طرحته للنقاش ​


----------

